# W10: let me set a different input method for each app window



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,

I've checked this option, but I can't find how to actually set the input method.










Windows still does things on it's own, or not, just that I'm not a part of it.

What am I missing here?

Thanks.


----------

